

This App Turns You Into a Government Informer - SoftwarePatent
http://gizmodo.com/5891682/the-app-that-turns-you-into-a-government-informant

======
jostmey
I can only imagine how much useless spam will be submitted to authorities
through this App. It is a terrible concept in oh so many ways.

